# Any disadvantage to shooting 147 gr 9mm?



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

I've never shot anything but 115 or 124 grain bullets and I have an opportunity to but a quantity of 147 gr hollow point ammo for my 9mm. My question is re there any disadvantages to using this ammo? I wouldn't be shooting a ton of it but does it cause any more wear and tear on a weapon? Thanks.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

As you go up to a heavier bullet velocity usually drops as does recoil. Lighter = faster and heavier = slower. I shoot a lot of 147gr and find that both the noise and recoil are less than that of the 115gr and 124gr in my XDm 9mm Comp. But I prefer the 124gr when I carry the XDm.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Forgot to add that with all things being equal (Lead and brass) it will not cause more wear.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

There is one loading in particular in 147gr 9mm that is worthy of using in your defensive sidearm. The Federal HST in both their standard and +P configuration. I would recommend not going below 4" in barrel length for the 147gr loads since they will need enough barrel to burn all of the powder and to accelerate to enough velocity.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> There is one loading in particular in 147gr 9mm that is worthy of using in your defensive sidearm. The Federal HST in both their standard and +P configuration. I would recommend not going below 4" in barrel length for the 147gr loads since they will need enough barrel to burn all of the powder and to accelerate to enough velocity.


So you would not recommend using them in sub compact pistols then?


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

OHshooter said:


> So you would not recommend using them in sub compact pistols then?


I would stick with either 115gr or 124gr in a compact. But that is just where I feel comfortable.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

bigger bullets cost more and generally use less powder - but the cost of the bullets is more than the powder saved.
I know comp shooters the swear by 115s for accuracy and others swear by 147 for less recoil so well, more accuracy.
I think the only practical concern is will they fit your gun? Some 9mm pistols don't like long bullets or certain shapes and 147 being bigger is going to be longer.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OHshooter said:


> So you would not recommend using them in sub compact pistols then?


That's correct. A good example of a subcompact pistol is the Kahr PM9/CM9 series. Short barrels. With these guns, you want to use a lighter bullet because it will accelerate more quickly than a heavier bullet. For these guns, I would stay at or under 127 grains and I prefer 124 grain loads for them.

As for compacts, that depends. The Glock 19 is classed as a compact pistol and has a 4.1" barrel. This is a borderline situation and you could get by with either a 115/124/127 grain load or a 147 grain load but if you go with the 147 grain, try to find it in a +P configuration. The Glock and the Kahr does have an advantage over most other pistols with this in that they both make use of polygonal rifling (the Kahr has this only it its "standard" line). This type of rifling imparts a little less drag on the bullet while providing a better gas seal. This results in higher velocity readings.


----------



## rprouty (Apr 10, 2013)

I contacted Buffalo Bore about defensive loads for CC. The owner suggested for my Sig P290RS and Beretta Nano 19 that I use standard pressure 147 gr loads.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If your pistols works with them why not?


----------



## johnme (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been using 147 gr in my mp 9c and beretta m9a1 with great results.
It gives me very tight groups out of my mp9c. Took my ccw class range test with it
and my NRA instructors class also. I would trust my life with the 147 gr. Works for me!


----------

